# Malanbuce



## tmiravent (13 Sep 2015)

Hi,
i'll star a new journal for my medium tank, the place for my bucephalandras!
Here is the setup:

*Date:* 12 Setembro 2015
*Tank:* 96L [80x30x40 Vidromoldura]
*Cabinet: *DIY [carvalho] [White colver by bracaman] + metalic structure by vidromoldura
*Light: *LED DIY [48W 8 x 6W . 40000 lumen . 6000ºK 6500ºK]
*Filter: *Eheim ecco300
*Heater: *external DIY with 300W made in china
*Co2: *2KG bottle + Co2 Aquili+ reactor aquagrow 1000
*Fert: *DIY+ Jebao DP4
*Hardscape:  *Portuguese rock 'Blue Cascais'
*Substrate: *GlasGarten Environment Aquarium Soil
*Fish: *rasboras, amandeae 

*Plants:*
Bucephalandra sp. "Riam Macam"
Bucephalandra sp. 'Kedagang'
Bucephalandra sp. "Midnight Blue II"
Bucephalandra sp. "Fake Catherineae"
Bucephalandra sp. Black Phantom
Bucephalandra sp. Pink Lady
Bucephalandra sp. Cherry red
Bucephalandra sp. Popcorn
Bucephalandra sp. Brownie Ghost
Bucephalandra sp.  Velvet leaf entikong
Bucephalandra sp. Brownie ghost upper stream
Bucephalandra sp. Supermini catherinae
Bucephalandra sp. Brownie purple
Bucephalandra sp. Brownie fire bird
Bucephalandra sp. North Star
Bucephalandra sp. Flora
Bucephalandra sp. Metallica

Ambulia sp. Vietnam
Utricularia Graminifolia
Lilaeopsis New Zeland
Rotala Colorata
Rotala wallichii
Rotala Nanjeshan
'Flame moss'
Riccardia chamedryfolia

Here is the project:






the rock work...


----------



## tmiravent (13 Sep 2015)

Here is the first image, a few hours after putting water...
Didn't get much cloudiness from soil (much worst with ada amazonia in my opinion!)



 

cheers,


----------



## 5678 (13 Sep 2015)

Images don't show for me?


----------



## Jose (13 Sep 2015)

Cant see pics.


----------



## Bacms (13 Sep 2015)

Don't work for me either both on browser and taptalk

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (13 Sep 2015)

and now?
cheers


----------



## Bacms (13 Sep 2015)

Now they do

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (13 Sep 2015)

Pics not working on android browser for me...


----------



## imak (13 Sep 2015)

Not working for me to... 

Tapatalking


----------



## tmiravent (14 Sep 2015)

there's something going on with the pictures...
doing the same thing...


----------



## alto (14 Sep 2015)

Pictures fine here - windows 8 & IPhone

Great scape - as usual


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Sep 2015)

I see them! It should wonderful when the rocks are covered in so many different buces, its quite a collection you have, must have cost you a fortune!


----------



## tmiravent (14 Sep 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> I see them! It should wonderful when the rocks are covered in so many different buces, its quite a collection you have, must have cost you a fortune!


It'll take a lot of time, that's for shore!
Maybe, i bought them in different occasions, and some divided with friends, it's no cheap! (but it's fun!)
cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Sep 2015)

Got to love EHEIM pipes, they have such natural green colour and the white EHEIM on it makes it really fit in with any nature aquarium style....LOL
Seriously, why does Eheim keep using their hoses in this way??


----------



## tmiravent (15 Sep 2015)

Lol,
hi martin, you are 100% right! I have those pipes for, maybe 15 years (this was tha last time that i bought a new filter).
I keep the pipes since then, they are very useful. I don't know if they still sell the filters with that pipes but i believe they do! 
Of course i've changed the green with one of mine stainless steel DIY pipes! Next photo you'll seee...
I still have some cabinet work to do...the heather will be out of the tank also... External heather.
In 20 years you'll remember 'nostalgic' these pipes, they marked an important era of aquariums/filters...
In a few days i'll get a new photo,
cheers


----------



## Edvet (16 Sep 2015)

Martin in China said:


> why does Eheim keep using their hoses in this way


they probably have gazzilions of feet of this stuff lying around. These originate from the era most tanks used to be fully encased, with these pipes hidden behind the plants:


 
Funnily, if you look at their website, with the new tanks (more exposed) they dont show equipment being installed (in the tank that is, there is a filter, but how it works is a mystery)


 

 
I guess they will have to produce something new when the economy drives them to it.


----------



## parotet (16 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> Funnily, if you look at their website, with the new tanks (more exposed) they dont show equipment being installed (in the tank that is, there is a filter, but how it works is a mystery)


It's the new "atomic water disintegration" technology from Eheim. The green tubing is so ugly that disintegrates water into molecules but they manage to have again all the atoms together in the tank... and guess what, it helps to get rid of algae


----------



## tmiravent (20 Sep 2015)

8 Days for this tank. 
Still some adjustments to make...



 
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (26 Sep 2015)

Heater out, finally!


 
[some huge diference in the last photos, still figuring the right color... ]
cheers


----------



## Edvet (26 Sep 2015)

Yeah colour rendition can be a B#tch  with these tanks, I prefer the second one


----------



## tmiravent (6 Oct 2015)

25 days






sorry for out of focus...
Buces - major melt the first 2 weeks, showing new leaves...
Cryptocoryne Parva - still strugling, not a single new leaf...
Cryptocoryne petchii "Pink" - very slow...
Glossostigma elatinoides - fine!
Utricularia Graminifolia - fine
Helanthium tenellum - fine
Lilaeopsis New Zeland - a few dead leaves
Rotala Nanjeshan - fine!

maybe some cyano in the rocks...

cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Oct 2015)

Why do you have one outflow at the top and one at bottom? Isn't that counter productive?


----------



## tmiravent (7 Oct 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Why do you have one outflow at the top and one at bottom? Isn't that counter productive?


Why should it be?
I use this setting in my 3 tanks and i'm happy!  
I've tested lot's of diferente configurations...

The lower  outflow allows CO2 to be injected at a lower level...
It's also the level of my water chance, so i don't stop the filter do make one! 

The other at the top is adjustable, up down, left right...
I use for surface movement...

This configurations is the best one that i tried, but i'm openned to change for better one. 

Cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Oct 2015)

If it works for you, than I wouldn't change it.


----------



## Joe Turner (8 Oct 2015)

Really like your rocks scape, very nuatural. Looking forward to seeing lots of healthy Buce's!!


----------



## tmiravent (11 Oct 2015)

30 days


 
cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (22 Oct 2015)

Cutting the plants...


----------



## tmiravent (5 Dec 2015)

Some plants out, others in...
Fish and shrimp from disobedience (dismantled)!



 

cheers


----------



## Hamza (5 Dec 2015)

Beautiful setup!
I am keen to see your light setup. I am working on something similar at the moment.


----------



## tmiravent (8 Jan 2016)

Hi, small update:
added rotala wallichi, thinking about rotala sp. vietnam...
Too many buces... (doesn't look fine! ), UG will be out soon, also...
Cheers


----------



## alto (9 Jan 2016)

Like LIke LIKe


----------



## tmiravent (25 Jan 2016)

Made some changes,
a few more to do!


 
cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Jan 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, Nice scape and planting


----------



## tmiravent (2 Feb 2016)

Thanks Greenfinger2!
Some major cut...


 
Glosso out, wood out, Cryptocoryne petchii "Pink" out.
Still to many buces, stop counting on 40... (too much for this layout).
I'll give a chance to UG as a carpet this time, let's see.
Ambulia sp. Vietnam enter on top left, nice light green! (thanks to Nuno Matos)
cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, Nice trim. UG good luck with it. I Am trying to grow UG myself its a PITA plant to grow well


----------



## tmiravent (13 Feb 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, Nice trim. UG good luck with it. I Am trying to grow UG myself its a PITA plant to grow well


Thanks, maybe luck but UG works fine with me.
One more image...


 
cheers,


----------



## tmiravent (19 Mar 2016)

Malanbuce is out...

New layout, here is the eastern egg!



 

cheers


----------



## tmiravent (20 Mar 2016)

tmiravent said:


> Malanbuce is out...
> 
> New layout, here is the *Easter egg*! [thanks imak, my mistake!]
> 
> ...


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, Looking really good Was that stem suppose to float away.


----------



## tmiravent (22 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, Looking really good Was that stem suppose to float away.


No! It just happened and i leave it in the video! 
I cleaned and dry the soil, i think it's floating a bit yet.
cheers


----------



## Mot (23 Mar 2016)

That floating stem made the video!  Nice work.


----------



## tmiravent (5 Apr 2016)

evolution...




 
cheers!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Apr 2016)

Hi Tmiravent , What happened to the UG


----------



## tmiravent (6 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent , What happened to the UG


Hi greenfinger, the UG is a very temperamental plant! It's on the top right floating...
In my tank's always almost dies when i put a 'new' pot... Even when i change place in well established tank, it suffers.
I leave it from some time floating... when i fell that UG is recovering a plant it again.
The layout counts today 20 days, from now on things should be more stable also! 
The HC (cuba) also suffered a bit (but i address that to shimp's)
Last UG carpet was much worst in the beginning and then:



 

hope that will be easy as last time (fingers crossed),
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (11 Apr 2016)

Very slowly, a small cut, and floating UG... 



 

cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, UG is the most frustrating plant I have ever tried to grow   Hope yours settles in soon


----------



## tmiravent (24 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, UG is the most frustrating plant I have ever tried to grow   Hope yours settles in soon


Finally UG is adapted to the tank! Maybe a little bit more Co2...



 
cheers,


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Apr 2016)

Interesting view!


----------



## tmiravent (6 Jun 2016)

A view from top/right...


----------



## tmiravent (20 Jun 2016)

Testing the 'electrolysis' in this tank...




My impression is good. Less algae, more fish activity, plants also seem to be much better.
The plants show better health 2/3 days later. 
The mesh is very thin and is already being destroyed (maybe long time working and too thin). 




Here is a snap of the plants:




cheers


----------



## tmiravent (1 Jul 2016)

Quick update:




cheers,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jul 2016)

Hi Tmiravent, Looking great the UG doing well


----------



## tmiravent (5 Jul 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Tmiravent, Looking great the UG doing well



Hi, thanks! 
There is some reason (that i don't know) why UG behaves like that.
UG is very consistent, new tank or layout , and melts almost to the bone!
Then i leave it for some time (floating or planted) and then start's to pop up. 
Why? I don't have an answer...
Even in a very well establish tank when i move it it melt's a bit.
As you can see in the pictures, i had something like 3 pots of UG for start, turn into almost nothing...
And now is speeding up!

This is not a very 'scientific' experiment, but:
I also 'suspect' the electrolysis DYI gear had a huge impact in the layout stability. The algae decrease was substancial.
Now i switched to 'twinstart' and already can see some diferences (much less time doing the bubble work).
My question is: why they don't let us decide the time the gear is on? At least more levels of choice and freedom...
Next step is turning the 'electrolysis' device into a external (like a canister).
Done that in the other tank and is working fine (for now)...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (12 Aug 2016)

Hi,
some small update from this tank, too hot and too many fires in Portugal... 



 

UG finally was fine, but didn't like the look... (it was too green). 
Trying sand this time...
Lot's of snails and arcuata in.
Cuba,  rotalas and the rest of plants very healthy. 
Twinstar is in this tank, didn't notice any diference (both DIY and Twinstar worked fine).
cheers


----------



## tim (12 Aug 2016)

Sympathies for the devastation caused by the fires.


----------



## tmiravent (23 Sep 2016)

TPA and scissors...





cheers


----------



## tmiravent (2 Oct 2016)

Hi,
just wonder how much power my DIY light fixture is outputting in this layout...
So made some simple test:




My DIY is 48W GU10LED's 8 x 6W (6000ºK to 6500ªK) measured right in the middle of the tank.
In red you can see Beamswork Plant Version 33W - 90cm (yes, is too big for this tank).
Blue color is Beamswork just under the Glass (instead of 10 cm).
The apogee sensor was attached to a tripod (in order to switch the lights without touching sensor position). 

DIY fixture shows some variation in distribution on top (at surface line) the values go +30 PAR right under the led.
Beamswork is much uniform at 10cm (as expected).
I'll try to do the test outside the tank to compare them without reflections inside water and glass.
Cheers!


----------



## tmiravent (13 Oct 2016)

It's reaching the end...
Cutting day




cheers


----------



## tmiravent (25 Oct 2016)

Maybe 1 more month...


----------



## tmiravent (25 Oct 2016)

Not a fancy shrimp, still good looking...




[/url]
cheers


----------



## Jack Reilly (25 Oct 2016)

Beautiful shot. Sexy shrimp.


----------



## tmiravent (7 Nov 2016)

Update:



cheers


----------



## tmiravent (14 Nov 2016)




----------



## Alexander Belchenko (14 Nov 2016)

Oh, very nice glosso carpet!


----------



## Bolota (14 Nov 2016)

Olá Tiago,

Where did you get the rocks?


----------



## tmiravent (16 Nov 2016)

Bolota said:


> Olá Tiago,
> Where did you get the rocks?



I get them near my home... (garbage place from a wall construction)
As you know we've this rocks in lot of places in Portugal, just pick a color and size!
Very nice rock to make compositions,
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (23 Nov 2016)

THE END, finnaly!

Final image...




That's why they are named: carpet plants!




This was very funny, all in one piece!
BTW the roots are very soft and 'fluffy'!




Cloudy phase...




Cleaning the mess, actually was very easy!




Everything cleaned, job done! 




I think this tank reached it's destination...
thanks for following,
cheers


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (24 Nov 2016)

Very nice ending, love that carpet all holding together  Nice work


----------

